# For the FX5 users out there..



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 75 gal, with fx5 and koralia evol powerhead running for about 5 months.

question.. 1) Do you rely on your DIY spraybar for more water movement?
2) If you don't have a spraybar, what additional equip. do you use?

reason-- I have a used AC110 but have not added to tank.. I also do not have a spraybar..
I'm not one to try to make one, and the member who used to make them all the time has apparently left this forum 

Should I buy another powerhead? Or use the AC110?? OR can someone make me a spraybar??

Thanks for any help. BTW I have 15 cichlids, labs, z-rock, and flameback.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I like having both the spraybar and Koralia's in my tank..I like the circulation they both provide.
It never hurts to have more filtration,so the the AC110 would be great as well.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

It depends on where you are needing movement because an AC110 isn't going to provide more movement accept at the top and than straight down. Spray bar is VERY easy to make. I have a 5ft spray bar on a 6 ft tank and am only considering a powerhead for movement from left to right


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a 125G tank. At the time I put the FX5 spraybar on I had two HOBs on the tank (AC110's) so I have a shorter spraybar...about 36" I think. I have the spraybar placed in the middle of the tank and the HOB's are on the ends of the tank. I get lots of water movement out of them. I do also have a small (Koralia 750) powerhead placed on one end of the tank just to make sure I'm pushing the detrius in the direction of the FX5 spraybar. I like having both the spraybar and the HOB's.

Here's the thread on the DIY FX5 spraybar ... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=239826&start=15


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for reply's and thread guys..I'm going to use RB13 thread and hopefully get it right.
I wish someone would of posted a picture of their underneath ( cab )connection using the white threaded vinyl hosing to the OUTPUT nozzle...just leary of that idk why... Does the vinyl hosing half to be as straight as possible?

Off to the hardware store I think... :?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that what you mean? I used teflon tape as well as abs cement around the output valve before clamping.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

cich2it said:


> Thanks for reply's and thread guys..I'm going to use RB13 thread and hopefully get it right.
> I wish someone would of posted a picture of their underneath ( cab )connection using the white threaded vinyl hosing to the OUTPUT nozzle...just leary of that idk why... Does the vinyl hosing half to be as straight as possible?
> 
> Off to the hardware store I think... :?


I used the reinforced hose and didnt not do anything besides heat it up in very hot water, slip it over and clamp it down. I try to keep my hoses as straight as possible, but you will find that you have to get your length pretty well spot on as this hose is fairly stiff. Dip the ends in very hot water for about 30 seconds before you slide it over the FX5 connector or the pvc at the spray bar.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

well....we got all the supplies, and measured and somehow my hubby thinks making a T- BAR instead was better, as he didn't want the hose to be clamped on "in back" of tank...oh geez...sooo he has this mess on the spray bar, female and male fitted plastic connectors, that he thinks will fit "inside" the output hose without the rubber connecting it?? Thus ruining the streamline look of a spraybar... Do you follow me??
As an excuse I said it would mess with the flow of the water...(I did read that somewhere) LOL he says just make bigger holes!

I am so sad...and upset yesterday, at least we are talking today :lol: I said we will give it another try later....hum
meanwhile I'm online looking for a powerhead...(Bigger) he doesn't know this...LOL

trials and tribulations await.... :?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Bigger holes won't help with the flow, it will actually make less force. People have tried and proven that the tee version doesn't work nearly as well. Paint the back if the tank black and you will never see anything behind it and have a whole lot less jumbled fittings if you simply pipe into one end or the other. I ran mine up beside the intake tube, simple and clean.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

k7gixxerguy said:


> People have tried and proven that the tee version doesn't work nearly as well.


Works fine for me. While there might be a slight reduction in flow compared to a bar with no tee, the water still has to come out, and it's plenty strong in my opinion. Also, there's no need to enlarge the holes near the end of the bar due to less output from those holes.


----------

